# Where to get this lighting fixture?



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

My ceiling-mounted light fixture above the bathtub seems beat up. See photo.

I want to get the same kind of fixture (with the ring around it) to replace it. Where can I get it?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think that is a standard 6" can light and optional covered trim ring--

If so--you just need to go to the home Depot and look at the trim rings in the recessed lighting section---(LED trim rings are available for less than $25--)

Can you pull down the trim ring and see if I am right?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> I think that is a standard 6" can light and optional covered trim ring--
> 
> If so--you just need to go to the home Depot and look at the trim rings in the recessed lighting section---(LED trim rings are available for less than $25--)
> 
> Can you pull down the trim ring and see if I am right?


I'll need to get a ladder before I can take down the trim ring. Will keep you posted on that.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> Can you pull down the trim ring and see if I am right?


I don't see any screws on the side of the light fixture or the ring. How can I take the trim ring off?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It is held up with two springy things---get your fingernails onto the ring and gently pull down---it should come down about 1 1/2"---to remove it--squeeze the wire springy things together---

Be careful not to drop the glass cover into the tub---a throw rug or towels in the tub are a good idea in case it falls.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks like a Halo 172PS.
Assuming it is, you will not find it everywhere. It tends to be a special order item at the big boxes.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> It looks like a Halo 172PS.
> Assuming it is, you will not find it everywhere. It tends to be a special order item at the big boxes.


What do you mean by "big boxes"? Can you give some examples?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Home Depot, Lowes, etc.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

While that exact cover might not be easy to find---there are many stock 'trim rings' what will work---there are mew ones that have LED lights built into the trim ring---

I like them--the LED lights look good and are supposed to last for many years.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Without additional information, I would recommend sticking with a shower rated trim, whether it is LED or incandescent. 

Not all LED trims or modules are shower rated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It should have been a shower rated trim ring, it will have a seal around the rim.
The diffusor looks discolored, may be because of to high a wattage bulb.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> Home Depot, Lowes, etc.


An electrician took it down. It's Progress Lighting, model # P8007-60. I've ordered from Home Depot. Only available via online order.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> I think that is a standard 6" can light and optional covered trim ring--
> 
> If so--you just need to go to the home Depot and look at the trim rings in the recessed lighting section---(LED trim rings are available for less than $25--)
> 
> Can you pull down the trim ring and see if I am right?


An electrician pulled down the ring and the fixture. He had to separate the ring from the fixture in order to get the manufacturer and model # on the inside of the fixture. It's a 6" Progress Lighting P8007-60 ceiling light.

The light bulb inside, believe it or not, is a 100 watts standard (traditional) soft white light bulb.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> It should have been a shower rated trim ring, it will have a seal around the rim.
> The diffusor looks discolored, may be because of to high a wattage bulb.


It's a Progress Lighting P8007-60 ceiling shower light. It has a 100 watts traditional soft white light bulb inside, which may have caused the discoloration.

When replacing the old fixture, I'll probably use a 60 watts soft white light bulb to avoid discoloration.

Would an energy-efficient bulb equivalent to 60 watts be better for the fixture?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> Without additional information, I would recommend sticking with a shower rated trim, whether it is LED or incandescent.
> 
> Not all LED trims or modules are shower rated.


Do you mean trim ring by "trim"? 

An electrician took out the fixture and the ring, and got the information. A 100 watts old-fashioned soft white light bulb is inside. 

The fixture comes with the trim ring. It's at http://www.homedepot.com/p/Progress...V8z8bKni-78ShA6y6sl4gaAt6P8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The max wattage should have been on a label visible inside the lamp housing.


----------

